# [weather] Sucks to live in Edmonton, huh?



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

So I hear last night Edmonton recorded the coldest temps in North America.

-46C, -59C windchill.

very dangerous weather. You could die out there.


----------



## Zeppelanoid (Dec 2, 2009)

Seriously? That's rough.

I really hate winter. I really do.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

dwagar said:


> very dangerous weather. You could die out there.


It's Edmonton...you want to die anyways...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Har! I like Edmonton, we've been here 13 years now and it's treated us very well for the most part.

Ya, I travel part-time in my job. I should be in Grande Prairie in the next couple days, not gonna happen. Stuff just breaks at this temp. So, the other part of my job involves working from home and home I shall stay.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Oooh I hate that kind of cold! The kind where the snow squeeks and the inside of yer nose freezes!! Toronot has had a fabulous winter thus far, mild very little snow. It's raining now. Coudl care less if it stays this way till April!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We lived there for 5....long...years. Decent place, and decent people, but geez you gotta have the constitution for it. Me, I have to go to sleep when its dark and wake up when its light, and any other permutation just doesn't work for me.

When the front seat of your car feels like it is made from plywood, it does not matter how long your block heater and battery warmer have been plugged in, or how good they are; your engine will NOT turn over.

There is also something that temperatures like that do to the snow. There is a sound it makes, which is rather unique. The only other thing in the world that I've ever heard which is similar sounding is the sound of a large "old school" filling being pushed into your tooth. It is a squeak that goes through you like an ice pick to the forehead.

But damn, that's COLD. And as for any of this "But it's a _dry_ cold" nonsense, when it's -20C,sure, dry makes a difference the way it makes a difference between a humid +30C and a dry +30C. Once it's +40C or -35C, though, humidity stops making a difference.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

they just said on CTV news that Edmonton was the second coldest civilized place on the planet last night - a small village in Siberia was a tad colder.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

dwagar said:


> they just said on CTV news that Edmonton was the second coldest civilized place on the planet last night - a small village in Siberia was a tad colder.


Lucky people... the Siberians that is. It sucks but at least you take the spot numero uno.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not so sure I consider that temperature to be "civilized". :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

dwagar said:


> So I hear last night Edmonton recorded the coldest temps in North America.
> 
> -46C, -59C windchill.
> 
> very dangerous weather. You could die out there.


Back in '94ish when I left Thunder Bay, that was the kind of temps we were having there. That was when, through my ear muffs, through my Thinsulate head band, through my hat my ears froze solid. Solid. I've mentioned about knowing about cold exposure and yea, it is something you simply are best off NOT going out into if you can help it!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> This weather just makes you appreciate how nice -15 actually is.
> 
> We're a hearty bunch.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x768VAsOQSw


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When it hurts your eyes, you know it's cold.

When you feel what you had for lunch fighting for space with your testes, you know its cold.

When your feet are the only sound you hear outside, you know its cold.

When you worry about whether the house key is gonna break opening the front door, you know its cold.

When you start thinking that maybe you could kill that guy over there...just for his parka, or get a little gayer than you're accustomed to, just to stay warm, you know its cold.

When, after years of unfaltering allegiance to steel strings, you start to consider switching to nylon strings, you know its cold.

When you decide it would be better to lay the guitar and patch cables out lengthwise on the roof of the van, rather than try rolling them up and risk breaklage, you know its cold.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I lived in Edmonton for about 4 years. Then I moved. Now I am fine.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

This is when my dog looks at me with those big, sad eyes as if to say....please, let me [email protected]#t in the house...

Swervin:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Oooh I hate that kind of cold! The kind where the snow squeeks and the inside of yer nose freezes!! Toronto has had a fabulous winter thus far, mild very little snow. It's raining now. Could care less if it stays this way till April!!


Starbuck: Stop that....stop that right now! I can't ski on rocks and grass!:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Starbuck: Stop that....stop that right now! I can't ski on rocks and grass!:smile:



Two words, Rock & Climb


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> This is when my dog looks at me with those big, sad eyes as if to say....please, let me [email protected]#t in the house...
> 
> Swervin:smile:


ROFLMAO !!!

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Beach Bob said:


> It's Edmonton...you want to die anyways...


Well, I was thinking the same thing too, but I decided against posting that.


:smile:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x768VAsOQSw


That's funny, my aunt sent me that same video a few days ago. Those guys must have antifreeze in their blood. :smile:


----------



## tbaillie (Sep 17, 2009)

2nd coldest in the world
siberia took 1st


----------

